
Google Even Fear Intel ME, Reduce Their Attack Vector with NERF - gvb
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Google-NERF-UEFI-Linux
======
hdhzy
The PDF slides are superb. I can't wait for the video. In the mean time: what
an interesting times to live in, CPUs have hidden CPUs inside them, and these
include a complete web servers and additionally can reimage your workstation
even when powered off... And I feel bad because of feature creep in my
software...

Sadly it seems there is no alternative in consumer CPU space.

------
idclip
Mobile hijack ads. Careful with that link.

